# Butternut Roundup



## Allen Tomaszek (May 10, 2016)

A few weeks ago I posted a thread about a nice batch of Butternut logs I picked up. Last night I was able to start sawing them and ended up with a nice batch of 375bf of 8/4, 12/4, and 16/4 stock. I still have 16 logs to go! In most of the logs I was able to cut the center board at 8/4 to yield some great straight grain for turkey calls. Everything else was cut to carving stock thickness. Enjoy the pics!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)

Don't ya love it when a plan comes together. I'm jealous your logs don't grow in a flood plain. Nice wood.


----------



## ironman123 (May 10, 2016)

Nice looking boards.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 10, 2016)

There is some Beautiful grain in some of those. Nice lumber!. Looks like some nice bowl blanks in there too ?


----------



## Nature Man (May 10, 2016)

Love the larger dimension slabs you are able to cut. Great lumber! Chuck


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (May 11, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> There is some Beautiful grain in some of those. Nice lumber!. Looks like some nice bowl blanks in there too ?



Lots of Bowl Blanks. I keep Butternut around in thicknesses up to 5" all the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (May 17, 2016)

This batch all tucked away in the bat cave. Hope to get to the rest of the logs this weekend.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc (May 17, 2016)

I was just hit with a serious case of mill envy. Love that butternut.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 18, 2016)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> This batch all tucked away in the bat cave. Hope to get to the rest of the logs this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 104459


Bat cave??? Chuck


----------



## Tony (May 18, 2016)

Nice grain on that! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 18, 2016)

Be watching for bowl blanks in the wood for sale section later Allen.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (May 18, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Bat cave??? Chuck



Batman reference. Sometimes I also call this warehouse space the 'Slab Lab' since I keep my wide slabs here too.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2016)

Allen is butternut a species that does better air drying before going into the kiln? Seems like it ought to be a kiln-friendly wood since it's so closely related to walnut. Apart from bleaching walnut is about as easy a wood to dry as there is.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (May 18, 2016)

Butternut is super easy to dry. It's a cousin to walnut and actually dries faster than walnut with excellent results. I air dry everything before I throw it in the kiln but that's just my preference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 21, 2016)

If you run across a bowl blank in that butternut ot something else usable for bowls of about 8 to 10 inches in diameter and having height of 6 or 7 inches, give me a price on it shipped to 76706 in Waco, TX .


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (May 30, 2016)

Finished up the Butternut logs last night. Nice batch of lumber from 8/4 to 16/4. A lot of straight grain material for call blanks and a lot of carving stock. Enjoy the pics!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 4, 2016)

Love working with butternut, soft and as easy to work with as white pine with the beauty of a hardwood. It grows around here but not in abundance. The nuts are tasty to if you have the patience to crack them and pick out the meat.


----------



## justallan (Jun 4, 2016)

That is some really nice looking stuff.


----------

